# Forum in English  > Malware Removal Service  >  README TO UNLOCK.txt

## akram fattoum

hello my files in the D drive are encrypted way malvaillant how to decrypted? a file named is in the folder encrypted files and starts with Windows the file is README TO UNLOCK.txt help me please

----------


## akram fattoum

HELLO 
help me on this forum my files, my video, my pictcher and encrypted and help me change extension

----------


## Aleksandra

Please upload a sample of CryptoLocker (if you have) and encrypted files.

----------


## akram fattoum

HOW TO SEND FILES crypted

- - - Updated - - -

picture is named. loked zip. loked pdf. loked

----------


## Aleksandra

> HOW TO SEND FILES crypted


Upload files by link http://virusinfo.info/upload_virus.php?tid=153987

----------


## CyberHelper

Статистика проведенного лечения:
Получено карантинов: *1*Обработано файлов: *1*В ходе лечения вредоносные программы в карантинах не обнаружены

----------

